# Sourcing jewelry box lining materials



## Jeremy Nako (23 Jan 2021)

Having read with great interest Custards post on how to line boxes, I'd like to dip my toe and have a go.

I've found one supplier of pig skin that looks promising but interested to know where others buy their material from.

Here's what I've found :









Pig Skin Suede Velour Lining, 10.25 sq ft Navy Blue. - Leather4Craft


Pig Skin Suede Velour Lining This is beautiful velour soft feel suede. It can be used for various craft projects




leather4craft.co.uk





Seems a little pricey compared to the comments on Custards posting, but as a newbie that may not be a fair comment.


----------



## Blackswanwood (23 Jan 2021)

I use these guys Jeremy









Identity Leathercraft | Leather, Craft Tools, Products and Materials


Welcome to Identity Leathercraft. Leather, Leather Craft Tools, Products and Materials for people who make, mend or adapt things out of leather.




www.identityleathercraft.com





cheers


----------



## Jeremy Nako (23 Jan 2021)

Brill - thanks.


----------



## Droogs (23 Jan 2021)

search for "upholstery supplies, twickenham, uk" in google maps, there are 20 trade supplies within 5 miles on my results


----------

